# Latest turkey outing.



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

Since I drew a Kamas muzzy deer tag, I figured I'd head up there to familiarize myself with the area and do some turkey hunting while I was at it. Saw a couple hens, didn't see or hear any gobblers, saw an odd amount of sandhill cranes up in the hills, but boy howdy look at this sweet beer can collection I've started; and a bottle to boot. Sarcasm aside also found that tick making his way up my leg, probably headed for my scro. 
From one outdoorsman to another please help keep our outdoors clean. Thanks and be safe out there.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The litter is at a higher amount than I've noticed in past years. It really sucks seeing the trash when your out!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Great job picking up the cans. Looks like most of those can had been there for a few winters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I hate ticks!! **** things are ever-present here in OK. And yes, sad experience does confirm that they head for the scro. One word...PERMETHRIN!!!


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

MWScott72 said:


> One word...PERMETHRIN!!!


I love permethrin. I spray all my clothes with it and tuck em so theres no real access points to my skin. I hadn't even started into the woods yet so I had my regular shoes on and that guy grabbed hold somewhere along the way. I also noticed signs warning of ticks and lyme disease at the trailheads. I've never seen signs like that anywhere else. They appeared to be new signs so either that area (Kamas) is loaded with ticks or it's something the DWR is rolling out all over. I'm not sure.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Per a buddy, there is a rare condition connected with ticks that causes a person not to be able to eat red meat! I don't know anything more than this at the moment, and he said it was a very rare phenomenon, but I'd hate to be the sorry sucker that contracts it.

I've gone to tucking my pant legs into my socks and wearing long-sleeve shirts to minimize skin exposure to the little devils. So far, I haven't had any ticks whatsoever when using the treated clothing. Nice that it's not too expensive either and lasts for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Lone star tick.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Permethrin is the way to go. 

I used it on my African trip and even in tick infested grasses it kept them off of me. But another hunter who didn't use any had more ticks on him than his wife could count as she scrubbed them off of him. These were pepper ticks about the size of a grain of ground pepper. 

For those that are uninformed you can get it at Walmart in the camping section. IFA quite possibly carries it in 5 gallon buckets that you would have to dilute down to around 5% if I remember correctly.


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

Gohunt.com did an article (I'll put a link) on ticks and their diseases. Alpha-gal, the disease associated with the lonestar tick sounds nasty; even affecting the wearing of leather products. 
Alpha-gal also sounds like it could be the name of a bar for all the bad biker chicks and such.&#128527;

https://www.gohunt.com/read/life/tick-awareness-and-prevention-for-hunters#gs.e64xmq


----------

